# nearly complete fire bellied toad tank, what do you think??



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

this is my first tank i have done apart from pancakes (horned frog)tank, i will be getting my fire bellied toads 2moro, all it needs now is the water & light! 

let me know what you think!


----------



## NINJATURTLETOM (Sep 1, 2009)

That looks wow smart!! Get some pics up when its finished and the FBT are settled in!


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

NINJATURTLETOM said:


> That looks wow smart!! Get some pics up when its finished and the FBT are settled in!


thanks, am pleased with it so far, really looking forward to seeing the frogs in it! i will get some more pics on when its done now i know how to upload them! thanks


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

That looks awesome man. Well done.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Morgan Freeman likes this.


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Wow, in my next life I want to be a FBT!!!


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

Thats a very nice tank there! Post pics of when it is complete with the toads in it. I like the plants


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Is that Madenhair fern?

What are the others?


----------



## drowning sorrows (May 3, 2009)

luv it ...


----------



## agreendream (Dec 8, 2009)

Looks bloody great!
They are going to love there new home!!

With the orchids dont let there roots meet the water or they will rot.
The very front orchid looks like a neofinetia that will smell like heaven!
And the next up is a phalaenopsis, you will have to take MORE photo's when that flowers :2thumb:


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Is that Madenhair fern?
> 
> What are the others?


yes its madenhair fern, looks great & the others are different types of flowering orchids which i have tied on the wood. the plants make such a difference in the tanks. i love real ones! am sure the toads will do aswell. cheers


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

agreendream said:


> Looks bloody great!
> They are going to love there new home!!
> 
> With the orchids dont let there roots meet the water or they will rot.
> ...


thanks, yeah the orchids will be great when their flower, the roots will just hang above the water which will look nice, I am also putting plants in the water tonight! will take loads more pics! cheers


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Stunning. you clearly have a talent for design.


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Stunning. you clearly have a talent for design.


 
thanks Ron,

i like it to look as natural as poss, after this one am going to do a tree frog one that is when i have the money! spent so much doing this tank & my horned frog tank, come on payday!!!!!


----------



## titwillow (Dec 7, 2009)

You ought to make a career out of this tank deign thing - it look s fabulous.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 21, 2010)

That looks ace dude, what happened with all the eggs in the end?


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

eggs seem to be doing fine! i have removed the dead ones, i have 32 eggs! which are doing very well, can see the little tadpole inside so am very pleased! 
the toads are still going through the motions with breeding, very, very noisey at night! but i think the females are getting a bit fed up of them so might move them out to a new tank for a while. i will let you no how the tads go on!


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

I like! I soo want some FBT's just haven't got the room


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

LOOKS LUSH DUDE:2thumb::notworthy:


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Updated pics?


----------



## dazzah2010 (Jan 24, 2010)

got any plants left you would like to donate to meee lol


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

had left a message on the wrong thing...my bad


----------

